# Deviate Styled 60W TC Mod



## Alex (12/8/15)

_Deviate Styled 60W TC Temperature Control Variable Wattage VW APV Mod_ 5-60W / 200-600'F / 1*18650 / zinc alloy

























source: https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10015932/3109600-deviate-styled-60w-tc-temperature-control

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/15)

WOW! That is absolutely gorgeous! I want one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (12/8/15)

^Motion seconded


----------



## zadiac (12/8/15)

Really very beautiful. I like it.


----------



## stevie g (12/8/15)

perfect for that goth/punk night scene


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/8/15)

Watch out, Check out Grimmgreens review of the authentic. it's Die cast. build quality is seriously dodgy. like bad, bad, bad.


----------



## wazarmoto (12/8/15)

Looks like something outta the Alien franchise. Not something I'd buy.


----------



## crack2483 (12/8/15)

wazarmoto said:


> Looks like something outta the Alien franchise. Not something I'd buy.


Yip. I like the Alien franchise, but this Giger love child I would not buy either lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (12/8/15)

Ermahgerd!! I need this in my life.


----------



## Ollie (12/8/15)

That thing is sick... id have it as aparty piece! Imagine the convos at a braai


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/15)

Am I the only one that thinks this looks fugly

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/8/15)

It, could have been done way better. I think one needs to have a wide selection of mods from clean and minimal to organic and esoteric. But ye I won't be buying one. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

